# Simplicity LTH Problem



## rick2184 (May 6, 2011)

It's very hard to move my hydrostatic control lever to either forward or reverse on my Simplicity LTH. Any suggestions? Also, anybody know where to download a free repair manual for this model?

Model 303777, Type 0122-01, 5526
or Model 1691897


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd say that the tensioner on the pivot point of the stick is too tight or needs lubrication. No idea on a down load but have you looked on Ebay or Amazon for a copy?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome! Don't have clue, be patient and some one will have the solution or a good start in the direction you need to be going. Again Welcome!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

best bet is to actually get down under the tractor and get a birds eye view of the problem- could be a stick lodged up there to something bent.


----------

